# Possible installer Linux sur Partition ?



## Sith-Lord (29 Avril 2002)

Yope  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Je cherche à installer Linux pour apprendre sur une partition de mon G3 500 qui fonctionne sous OS X.1.4 mais je n'arrive pas à trouver de version à installer. Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2002)

Si tu veux vraiment installer une version de Linux, il y a toujours la  entre autresYellow Dog, mais si c'est pour se familiariser avec les systèmes UNIX, MacOS X permet déjà de bien se mettre dans le bain. Manipulation du terminal, installation de logiciels opensource, on peut même ne pas utiliser l'interface Aqua et utiliser à la place XFree86... c'est dire s'il y a matière à découvrir sans nécessairement installer une distribution Linux.

BobB


----------

